# How to decide fursona markings?



## Nivaari (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi all! I was just wondering if anyone had any good suggestions for choosing fursona fur patterns/markings? I have an approximate colour pattern in mind, but it's the markings themselves I'm struggling with.

I've sort of hit a wall and everything I try is just looking a bit off to me right now. If you have ideas or links to any useful resources, it'd be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 8, 2019)

I wanted a cyberpunk and tron like concept to show I was artificial and advanced for my time. Try something that satisfies your interests and represents what you like.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 8, 2019)

*My advice is to look at markings in nature and try to emulate that. Stripes, spots, color patterns. You shouldn't feel the need to overdo unnatural markings to stand out, the strongest and most memorable designs are the simplest. *


----------



## Asher Grey (Feb 8, 2019)

It can be something in nature, something about yourself(scars, birthmarks, tattoos, etc), patterns and designs you like in general, or solid colors!

There's absolutely nothing wrong with a simple design, in fact, it can make it a lot easier for other artists who want to draw them.

You can also just add simple shapes, like diamonds, spades, circles, etc. My sona's only marking is having a yellow arm and I've changed his design tons, realized that's what I was happiest with.


----------

